# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  Вопрос по подключению и кабелям

## re0

Здравствуйте.) 
Недавно приобрёл кинотеатр, там есть вот такие разьёмы под колонки у ресивера: 
*Скрытый текст*

Во вторых - хочу подключить к компу это всё, чтобы звук выводился на все 5.1 !!! 
НО на ресивере AUX выход только для L и R.
У меня звуковуха Asus D1, родилась такая мысль - подключить ресивер к компу через Оптический кабель!!!
ВОПРОС - будут ли играть все колонки 5.1 или только стерео? или вабще не будет ничего игратьИ?
Ответьте кто нибудь пожалуйста, уже у всех знакомых спросил никто не знает...спасибо.:blush:


А ещё мне сказали что высока вероятность спалить звуковую, так как система требует много Вт

----------


## Cheechako

> уже у всех знакомых спросил никто не знает...


Представляется более простым и надёжным не спрашивать, а посмотреть руководства по "железу", где должны быть описаны имеющиеся входы/выходы :)



> ...сказали что высока вероятность спалить звуковую...


Если постараться и неправильно подключить, то вполне можно.

----------

